# Contemporary architecture in Germany



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*32. Holiday Inn Hotel Hamburg City Nord*



Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> *Holiday Inn Hotel - City Nord Hamburg*
> 
> *District: HH-Nord, Quarter: Winterhude*
> 
> ...


From the global Hamburg project thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526747&page=45


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice tower, but that basement... It looks like made from Baumarkt materials


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

We've seen some installments of the retro-modern "Berlin Style" in Dresden before, this is another classy one:

*33. Dresden-Blasewitz | Neue Karasvillen (Amalie & Elisa) am Schillerplatz*

44 apartments, to be finished in 2019. 









Source: Terragon Dresden, http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/neue-karasvillen-am-schillerplatz-3847356.html[/B]


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Let's get some more action in here



maxxe said:


> *Am Hochmeisterplatz* | Wilmersdorf | Demo
> 
> 
> Official Website
> ...


https://www.architektur-urbanistik.berlin/index.php?members/marios.16/


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

The Cube - Berlin



sandtimer said:


>





dubaibobby said:


> meine


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

New urban quarter in Berlin



maxxe said:


> *GoWest* | Wilmersdorf | Pro
> 
> 
> Architects Website
> ...


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Four Frankfurt































































Four Frankfurt 













































Source: Bloomimages - Hamburg


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

New developement in Berlin



maxxe said:


> *Witzleben 1 / Kaiserdamm 116 *| Charlottenburg | Finished
> 
> *Update*
> 
> ...


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Düsseldorf



Hed_Kandi said:


> *Bongardstrasse*
> Dusseldorf, Germany
> Built 2015
> https://rkw.plus/de/projekt/bongardstrasse/#​





Hed_Kandi said:


> *Cecilienallee*
> Dusseldorf, Germany
> Built 2015
> https://rkw.plus/de/projekt/cecilienallee/#​


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Frankfurt



Notgnirracen said:


> *Hotel Sofitel am Opernplatz*
> 
> _Frankfurt am Main_
> 
> ...


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Berlin



maxxe said:


> *Stream* | MediaSpree | Pro
> 
> 
> Developer Website
> ...


----------

